# First Time Cheese



## confederateknowhow (Oct 29, 2011)

Getting ready to try my hand at cheese for the first time! Q'view to follow, if I can get it to work .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Haven't had much luck in the past so we shall see. Wish me luck!

Also I'm smoking a turkey. today, 

I'm doing the turkey on the GOSM and doing the cheese on the char-griller duo. It will be my first smoke on the duo so hopefully things will go smoothly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck!

Are you using a AMNPS for cold smoking the cheese?


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 29, 2011)

No. I've yet to invest in one yet. So far it is working perfect with the side firebox. Got a very nice TBS coming out of the exhaust stack on the Duo. I'm very impressed with it so far. I got it from a friend for FREE! Can't beat that price these days! LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2011)

The problem is you have to cold smoke cheese. The chamber temp can't get past 90 degrees or the cheese will melt. So if you have a fire in the firebox giving you nice TBS your also going to generate enough heat to melt the cheese.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 29, 2011)

I didn't make an actual fire in the firebox like I would to smoke meat. I'm just using a few pieces of charcoal under my wood chunks to make 'em smolder.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Good luck!*


----------



## confederateknowhow (Oct 29, 2011)

Into the smoke...







Getting ready to be vac. sealed and into the fridge...







Now for the hard part...WAITING!

I did pepper jack, monterey, mild cheddar, & mozz...I can't wait to taste it!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 30, 2011)

looks good! start another batch cuz once 2 weeks are up that cheese won't last.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

The cheese looks perfect!

Nice color!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 30, 2011)

Great lookin cheese. 

And I hate waiting the 2 wks to see what a new batch tastes like.

Mike


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

Great Color

Waiting Sux!

TJ


----------



## fire393 (Oct 30, 2011)

I also had my first go -a - round with cheese yesterday.....


----------



## marty vw (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks great!!!!  I like to put the cheese on the top rack and put ice under it just to help keep the temp down


----------

